# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر >  >  ذكري وفاة والدي للسنة الثانيه..

## *زهرة البنفسج*

*أنادي وصوتي تقطعت نبراته*



*تنادي يايبا وينك تجي تشوف حالتي* 


*وعيناي اللتان بهما حسرة لرأياك* 


*حسرة جفيني بشوفتك قدامي* 


*تنعى وتنادي ليش الزمن غدار* 


*تأخذ أغلي أحبابي* 


*وتتركني أعاني بوحدتي* 


*يازمن أين أبي* 


*أين ألقاه بعد هذا الفراق* 


*شعوري بوحدتي تقتلني* 


*تقتل حياتاً عشتها بدون أبا حنون* 


*أحن لرأياه حولي* 


*قبضة يدك ليدي* 


*في فترة مرضكِ من فترة حياتي* 


*تذكرني كقبضة قلبي* 


*عند سماعي للخبر الذي هز بدني* 


*تجمدت كقطعة ثلج* 


*لا أستطيع الحراك من مكاني* 



*وجارتي التي تقنعني بعدم حصول شي* 



*وأمي التي تصرخ وتقول أباكِ يا أبنتي* 



*أبي ماذا؟! أبي مآبه يا أمي* 



*تكلمي واخبريني بحقيقة الأمر يا أمي* 



*وجارتي تحاول تهدئة الوضع من حولي* 



*وإذا بصرختنا تخرج من مسامع أمي* 



*أباكِ..لقد ذهب ولن يعود* 



*وإذا بدموع تذرف من عيناي* 



*أبي أخده الموت ولن أراه* 



*نبرة تقطعت وكادت تخرج من حنجرتي* 



*أبي لا لن يمت وكأني كنت احلم* 



*أريد الاستيقاظ من حلمي* 



*لأكن هذه حقيقة الأمر* 



*أخذك الموت غصب عني* 


*لأكن ذكراك في قلبي باقية* 


*وبأهل البيت قدوتي* 


*في مصابهم وصبرهم في أيام عاشورا ..* 




**وفاة والدي في 25 من شهر ذو القعدة**

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

حروفك خيتي حركة مشاعري
وادمعت عيني كلمات قاسيه
وحزينه وسر جماهلها في حزنها
ولأنها نابعه من قلب مشتاق حزين صادق
مليء بالحزن والاهات الدفينه في قلبك
بفقد أحب الناس إليكي جعلت من شعركي
أنشوده حزن راائعه صبر الله قلبكي
أختي وصح ألسانك وربي يعطيج العافيه
تحياتي عاشق الزهراء

----------


## لحن الخلود

زهرة البنفسج رائع ما خطت اناملك من كلمات رائعة طنانة واسلوب جميل وقوي
 جميل ما كتبت بقلمك وجميل ماعبر ما احساس مرهف وحزين
الله يرحم ابوك ويرحم جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات 
تقبلي مروري وعجز قلمي عن ايفاء حقك وحق قلمك

----------


## DARK MOON

*الله عليك يازهرة*

*اواسيكِ بوفات المرحوم ابوكِ*

*وتلتقي فيه بالجنة ان شالله*

*تسلم اناملك قلبي على الأحساس الصادق*

*مليئ بالحسرة والألم ولوعة القلب وشوقه لأغلا الناس*

*تقبلي مروري يالغلا*

*تحياتي*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

كلام حزين ورائع ومعبر 
تسلمي خيه ويعطيكِ الف عافية
يسلمووووووووووووووووو

----------


## فرح

أبــــــــي...
رحلت وسافرت بعيد عني ..واسنيني صغيره ..
ومرت الايام ..واشهور ..وزاد الشوق بيه..
اشتقت الى جلساتك والسمر ..والضحكه معاك ..
وهلت الدمعه ..ومسحتها ..وهاجت احزاني عليه..
شاهدت منظر الى أمي ..وارعب لقلب واحزنه ..
وقلت بالله خبروني ياهلي عن الغالى واعلومه ..
هلت من الغاليه دمعها ..وبوقتها ..ضمني خي لصدره..
وقال انا كل شي بحياتك وباسني وهلت ادموعه ..
شعر قلبي ..بحزن ..ولسان عي ينطقه ..
هيهيات الاب الغالي عني يروح وانا صغيره ..
حبيبتي زهــــــــوووره
اعذري قلمي ..فلقد هاج به الحزن 
لاني مررت بهذه التجربه القاسيه ع صغر سني 
لكن هذه هي الحياه ..ولنا في اهل البيت عليهم السلام
القدوه الحسنه في مصابهم وصبرهم 
اسكنه الله الجنه وحشره مع اهل البيت عليهم السلام ..
يعطيك العااافيه 
اجمل الامنيات لك بالتوفيق

----------


## MOONY

مهما تمر االسنين
فذكراك مخلدتنا في ذاكرتي لاتمحوها طي السنين
وبمرور ذكرى يومك يبكيك قلبي
حرقتاَ  
اه اه
فهذه حالي من بعدك ولن انسى  ان هذه حكمتاًِ
وان كل من عليها فان


حبيبتي زهوور الله يعطيك العافيه ويرحم امواتك واموات المؤمنين
وتصبري واذكري ان هذه حال الدنيا 
تحياتي لكِ

----------


## عفاف الهدى

كلامك خالج ما في قلبي من حزن والم فراق والدي العزيز

انتي من عامين زاركم ملك الموت اني زارني هالملك واخذ مني ابي 

من  18 سنة حيث كنت طفلة قصة كيف وصل خبر ابيك ذكرتني بوصول خبر ابي

حيث كنا في الصبح جالسين ويرن جرس التلفون وترفع اختي لتسمع بذلك الخبر الذي وقعه علينا 

وكأن سقف البيت سقط على رؤوسنا يالله ما افجع وأمر واقسى ذلك اليوم

اختي صبرك الله ورحم الله والدينا برحمته الواسعة

----------


## إيلاف

.:: زهرتنا البنفسجية ::.

/
/

أدميتي قلوبنا بحروفكِ ..
دعائي لقلبكِ المرهف دوماً بالصبر ..
ولفقيدكِ الراحل بالرحمة والغفران ..

/
/

تحياتي اليكِ .. إيــــــلاف ..

----------


## طائر أيلول

*وجع الرحيل دائما ما يمزق أنياط قلوبنا فيجعلنا نغرق في الحزن واليأس...لكن الحياة تمضي وتبقى ذكراهم هي النور وهي الطريق الذي يجعلنا نمضي للأمام ونكون أكثر إيماناً وقوة.....رحم الله موتنا وموتى جميع المسلمين.....*

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*هلت دموعي من عيناي**لفقدان غالي**رحل عن دنياي**الخبر الذي هز بدني**بقائي بدون أبا حنون عليَ**وأخي الذي ضمني لصدره لتهدئتي**وأخي الصغير الذي يمر من أمامي**وصرخة أمي التي تخرج**لتيتم أخي الصغير وسؤاله عن والده**رحل عني أغلي أحبابي**وتركني أعاني**..................**أخ عاشق الزهراء بل الذي حرك مشاعري هو وجودكم هنا**وتعبيركم لخاطرتي التي دخلت أعماق قلبكم**الله يعافيك أخي وشكرا علتواجد الرائع منك**..................**أخت لحن الخلود بل يعجز قلمي عن وفي تواجدكم**تسلمي علتواجد عزيزتي**...............**الله عليك انتي أختي علتواجدك DARK MOON**تسلمي علمرور عزيزتي**...........**دنيا الأحلام الله يعافيك أخيه**وتسلمي علتواجد الجميل بين صفحتي**...........**أخت فرح كم سرني تواجدك عزيزتي**وعذرا أخيه أذا ذكرتك بشيء مضى**ولا يحس بهلئحساس أله من مر بالتجربة فسوف يهيج حزنا**وتسلمي علكلمات الحلوة عزيزتي**............**أخت موني الله يعافيك حبيبتي**وتسلمي علتواجد الجميل منك**وحقا اخيتي بمرور ذكراه يبكيه قلبي ألما**...........**أختي عفاف الهدي**فمن عاش هذه اللحضه مستحيل تنمحي من ذكراه**حتي ولو كان صغير السن**الله يرحم جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات جميعا**تسلمي علتواجد عزيزتي**............**ايلاف حبيبتي تسلمي علتواجد الجميل منك**لقد افتقدنا وجودك بننا وبنبضك الرائع الذي يبث إلي قلوبنا الأمل**.........**طائر أيلول**الرحيل يقلب المواجيع في قلوبنا* *لئكن ذكراهم باقيه مهما كان**تسلم علتواجد الجميل منك*

----------


## عشقِ لـ عَلِي

،،،،،

وعادت الذكرى الثانيه لرحيـل نبع الـ ح ـنان

 بالرغمِ من مرور هذه السنتان إلا أن صورتُه مازالت شاخصةٌ أمامي 
أشتاق لهُ بل أموتُ في ذكراه ، صوته مازال يخترقُ أذُناي

دموعي و آهاتي و وجعي 
فاتحتي و دُعائي و محبتي 
إليك أبتي . .

جميعنا نشتاقُ حديثكَ و أبنتكَ تشتاقُكَ أكثر
ستظل داماً في الفؤاد ينبوع الحنان !

،
،


**زهرة البنفسج**

قرأتُ حروفكِ فأدمعت عيناي عزيزتي 
أشعر بشعوركِ جيداً وأنا ايضاً رحل والدي قبل والدكِ بشهراً واحد 
رحلوا لكنـهم ذكراهم باقيه في قلوبنا 
لاتحزني فأنهم وفدوا على رباً رؤفاً رحـيم 
أسكنهم في فسيح جنـاته 

كوني قويه أخيّه وتحلي بصبر آهل البيت  " عليهم السلام " 
*ورحم الله موتنا وموتا المؤمنين والمؤمنات*

،
،


دمتِ بخـير

----------


## بوكوثر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبر كاته
  ابنتي العزيزة  زهرة البنفسج

             حين نقف على مواطن الا لم في
    سا عات الذكرى  تنتا بنى مو جة عا رمة
   من المشا عر المترا كمة والمتضادة احيانا
  فنلقي بقلوبنا في أتون الذكريات والغريب
 أننا نراه ينبت الزهر والورد لجميل الا يام
  والسا عات والدقا ئق والثواني واللحظات
   فنسيل دمعا في ضننا انه يغسل الحزن 
 فنتفا جىء بكون من الأسى يجتاح فينا كل
     السا عا ت ( ابكاني هول المطّلع وفراق الاحبة)  الاما م الحسن عليه السلام  يبكي لفراق الاحبة وهو على يقين من موا فا تهم فكيف بنا
 أعظم الله لكي واخوتك الاجر وربط على قلبك
    بالصبر والسلوان ولوا لدك الرحمة والمغفرة
  وشفا عة محمد وآله الطا هرين

 كومت أحزاني يم حفرة
                          تعرض بي من أمسي البكره
تحسب اول صرخة مولد
                         وآخر صرخة اتشب الجمره
ما بين الصرخات أتفلسف
                        طا مح وعيوني وي سره
لفتني    بمهاد    اسنيني
                      وغزلتني العبرات ابعبره
غارت يمها اعيون احروفي
                        أقرا يلما تعرف تقره
نا شدها   وعود     نا شدها
                          شلّي شافت من هالحفره
مصلوبه الكلمه بلساني
                        مو ميثم وايزغرد  فجره
0000000000000
كلما جيت ايحطني الطا ري
                     اتحضر منها الها لسفره
أحبابي واحباب أحبابي
                    واهلي اوناسي وكثه الكثره
كم امصاب ايروع روحي 
                        كم ليل الما بين فجره
كم غالي وقّفة ابقبره
                    واتمنيت الآخر عثره
تحبسني اشعو ري وما أقدر
                      أمشي واتروعني الذكرى
يا لمالي أعيوني ابلفتا تك
                       أقعد أشكيلك  بس مره
نتف ريشي هذا المنظر
                       أمسجى وما توعي النظره
اسمع كم بيت اينا دي لك
                      يالمحبوب الموعد  ذكره
كم روح ووروحك تتعا نق
                     لفها عنوانك   وي سحره
الماي الما يجري ايعفن
                    وانته تجري وطيبك  بحره
يغسل ارض العا تي وينبت
                      بقلوب العا لم كم بذره
يالبسماتك غنوة مولد
                     بخدود الا طفال   امزهره
يالهمساتك  دعوة واتصعد
                     اتلبي المحراب   وشكره
يا طير الحب عوّد عشك
                       (غصنك ما يشتاق الجذره؟
مغصوب اتفارقنه ونبقى
                       في الموعد نا طور  وعثره
 وفقكي الله لكل خير وابعد عنكي جميع الشرور

خا دمكم بو كوثر                 التفتي وادعي لي

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*أخت تفاحة نيوتن* 

*رحل عنا نبع الحنان وابا حنونا* 

*طرق الموت بابا واخذ اغلي احبابنا*

*يازمن ارحم حال تيتمت وعانت بفقدان الغالي*

*رحم الله والدي ووالدك اخيه وجميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات يارب*

*دمت بخير وبصبر اهل البيت قدوتنا*

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*أخي العزيز وابي في الله بو كوثرر*

*ادمعت عيناي دما والما لحمرارها* 

*بفقداني لغالي وبقرائتي لكلماتك التي تنبض لحنا حزينا*

*سلمت يمناك وشكرا لمرورك الكريم ووقتك لكتابة هذه الكلمات التي دخلت اعماق قلبي*

*وفققك الباري بو كوثر وتمنياتي لك لكل خير* 

*ويعجز قلمي لوفي حقك*

----------


## اسير الهوى

زهرة البنفسج..

كنت قاسية على نفسك ...

لربما لانستطبع نسيان اكبر قلب احتوانا فكل ايامنا هي مأتم لفراقه

لكن الصبر والصبر وان كان تكرر كلامي إلا لترأفي بحالك خية

موتانا قد استراحو ودورنا ان نهديهم دعانا وختمات من القرآن الكريم

لا تقولي استراحو وتركونا بالغربة لا.. فقد استأمنونا عند الله والله خير حافطا

غفر الله لوالدك واسكنه واسع جناته وحشره مع محمد وآل محمد عليهم الصلاة والسلام

خيتي

قد اشتقنا منك لحروف تحمل ابتسامتك البنفسجية

ولتعدينا ان تكوني بخير

اخوك ياسر

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*أخ ياسر هل فعلا كنت قاسية على نفسي ام على كلماتي التي تخرج هكذا*

*دون انيسا لها*

*فانا لن انساه من صالح الدعاء ومن ختمات القران التي اهديها لها هذه للمرة الثالثه التي اهديه ختمة القران*

*من تلاوة صوتي*

*تسلم اخ ياسر علتواجد الرائع منك هنا التي ينير صفحتي بوجودك هنا*

*انشاء الله سوف اكتب شيء به ابتسا متي بلون البنفسج*

*موفق لكل خير*

----------


## علي البحراني

*الاخت الكريمة صاحبة القلم المتوهج/ الاخت المتألقة زهرة البنفسج*

*أشعر بأن قلمك المبدع يأن متألما من كلماتك...

نعم ، أراه ينزف الدماء حسرة على ماجرى عليك...

أنهك قلمك و لا أعتقد أبدا بأنه سيكتب أكثر من ذلك...

هل بإستطاعته أن يوصف حالك ، مصابك ، حنينك ، حزنك؟!*

*رحمه الله وأسكنه فسيح جنته بحق من تولهم محمد وعترته...*

*تحياتي:*
*علي البحراني*

----------


## بوكوثر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبر كاته
 عذرا ابنتي الكريمة كنت  عقبة هنا ولاكن تفا جئة بأنني غير مو جود هذه الامسية  فأسرعة وكلي خجلا منكي والتما سا قبول عذري 

 ألف عام لفراق الوالد الحاني على قلبي
       كعا مين    كيومين
 أرى صورته فوق جدار الامس
   ها زأ من عابس الوقت ومن متن الشتات
          كل عنقاء على درب الحياة
       يا أبي هاذي أنا  أنشودة لازلت أتلوها
                   فتصحو الامهاة
  يا أبي ها ذي مداراة الموائد والكؤس الامنيات
   وأنا اعزف الحان الانا فوق الفؤوس
        وتنا ديني بصوت ملؤ ه الدفىء الحنون
   واندفاق الشعر في روحي بلا سبق خيال
    أترى ان الذي  القاه انت يا ابي رغم البعيد
      في جناح الغيب حيث لا نهايات هناك
   قمت والليل يواطيني على بعض الرواة
    علني ألقاك والايام من عيني تغور
     فوق صدر الحلم الشاخص للغيب أغيب
و انا ديك ابي يا جنتي والحب
                     والطاووس والاثرة فيني
   يا أبي هل جئت بالطير من الجنة عشقا
                   وفم العنقود يدنيني اليك
   ضمني وامسح على رأسي ابي منك حنان وسلام
   يا أبي لن استميح العذر عن قلب سلاك
      لن أنا دي في صلاة الفجر عفوا ياالاهي
       سوف القى بثياب الذنب ناري واعتباري
      أنا لن أنساك والدم الذي يحيي صلاتي
      أنت يا أغنيتي الاولى ويا كل  حيا ة
    كفك الحا نية كانت هنا  تفرد شعري
     وانا أضحك والايام تغفو فوق ضحكي
     ريحة المسجد والعود الذي شب هنا
     يا ابي ضع قبلتا فوق جبيني 
       علّني استقبل الالام بالروح الصبور
    يا أبي عا مان مرا وبقلبي الف غصه وسؤال
     لقلا فارقتنا ام حدك السفلي شاخ
    ورق التوت تدلى وعلى النهرا  ستباح
    أية من فمك القدسي يا أطهر معنا
     قبرك العا في انا ديه ولا يحري الجواب
     يا تراب القبر خذني دعوة سرية المعنى تجاب
    يا الاهي معه والال والحب على تلك الحياة


  اعظم الله لكي الاجر ورحم الله والدك واسكنه 
            الفسيح من جنا ته الوارفات
 خا دمكم بو كوثر                  عذرا مرة اخرى

----------


## إبتسامة حلوه

الله يرحمه ويسكنه فسيح جناته

الأبو غالي كيف لا

وهو عمود هالخيمه

تقبلي مروري غاليتي

كلملتكِ أذابت فؤادي ولكن مابليد حيله

قُوضي القضاء

أختكِ بسوووووووووووووووومه

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*أخ علي البحراني**بل التألق هو حضورك هنا بين صفحتي**شكرا وكل الشكر لإطلالاتك لكلماتي التي تنزف ألما مثل مامثلتها**تسلم علمرور أخي**..............**أبي في الله بو كوثر**لما العذر فأنت موجود دائما بالقلب حتى ولن تكن موجود** بالرد**لأكنك كنت موجودا بالرد في البداية لااعلم أن كنت مخطئة* *أو* *ماهو قصدك بالضبط يأبي**لكنني سعيدة بوجودك مرة أخره في صفحتي**وكلامك الذي يزيدها جمالا وحزنا بما أنا عليه أكثر**يعجز قلمي عن وصف شكري لك بوجودك الدائم**أتمني من كل أعماق قلبي أن تكون موجودا دائما بين* *صفحاتي**وفققك الباري لكل خير**أنا التي اعتذر لك لعدم ووفيي لحقك**..........**أخت بسومه حبيبتي هلا بهلطلة**فعلا الأب هو عمود الخيمه وهو غالي كيف ماكان**تسلمي علمرور غاليتي*

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*رحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة الي روح والدي* 
*موفقين*

----------

